# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Schizofrenie: echt of neppe ziekte ?

## Unadrinaneretva

bestaat Schizofrenie echt of niet ?

ik lees nu top-psycholoog van heel nederland: JIM VAN OS! dat hij de ziekte officieel NIET erkend.

en aan beide kanten van wel en geen erkenning. maar kun je schizofrenie hebben ZONDER ooit een psychose gehad te hebben? 

zijn er hier meerdere mensen die ook officieel 'schizofreen' erkend zijn? terwijl je er eigenlijk helemaal niet aan voldoet om schizofreen te zijn? dus geen stemmen en psychoses en dergelijke ?

en wat zijn eventueel toch wel goede medicijnen ervoor? als het nota bene genezen kan worden ?

----------


## sofia123

schizofrenie bestaat overduidelijk. de grieken vanuit de middeleeuwen waren hier al mee bezig, probeerden hier al een oplossing voor te vinden. 
Mijn moeder heeft schizofrenie dus ik weet ook waar ik over spreek. Schizofrenie is een verschrikkelijke aandoening. Ik moet huilen als ik denk aan mijn moeder. Haar leven, alles...

----------

